# Chinese bellows maker.



## Dockbob (Jan 5, 2013)

I found this guy on ebay. I'm restoring a Noba 5 X 7 studio camera (Mexican). and he made me a very nice leather bellows.  He makes them in red and black.  It took less than 2 weeks to receive the bellows and for this particular one he charged about $150.  I had emailed him with my specific size needed and he said just go ahead and bid on the stock Kodak bellows and indicate the size and color wanted on the invoice.  





Replacement Bellows For Kodak 2D View 5x7 Large Format CameraItem Id:170949404660End time:Dec-26-12 07:48:21 PST
Seller:

mytongguy (3264






)100.0% Positive FeedbackMember since Sep-19-08 in Hong Kong
Listing Status:This message was sent while the listing was *active.*


----------

